# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Sid Mamache est nomm Directeur des Ventes en France du constructeur amricain Patriot Memory

## Mejdi20

*Sid Mamache est nomm Directeur des Ventes en France du constructeur amricain Patriot Memory*

Patriot Memory, un grand constructeur innovant de produits mmoire RAM, mmoire flash et de solutions de stockage haute performance, annonce la nomination de Sid Mamache aux fonctions de Directeur des Ventes pour la France.



Ag de 34 ans, titulaire dun diplme dcole de commerce, Sid Mamache possde dix ans dexprience de lindustrie high tech, dans des fonctions commerciales, marketing et support. Il a notamment occup durant sept ans diffrents postes de responsabilit au sein du grossiste Paris Sud Electronique, notamment responsable commercial et responsable de la fabrication dune marque en Chine.
Entr chez Patriot Memory il y a deux ans, il aura pour objectif la poursuite du dveloppement commercial de la marque en France, notamment via la grande distribution et le commerce lectronique.

Rappelons que Patriot Memory a connu une trs forte acclration de ses ventes en France depuis le dbut 2009, notamment pour ses produits mmoire RAM, mmoire flash et ses produits de stockage (disques SSD, serveurs NAS et serveurs multimdia).

----------

